# Internet Shopping



## Agent Falco (Oct 27, 2008)

Has anybody done business with GunsAmerica? Really great deals on a lot of Rugers.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I look there some but they always seem a little high. I've compared prices between them and gunbroker and gunbroker seems to be a good deal cheaper. I have seen some of gunsamerica that I have not found elsewhere though.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I look there some but they always seem a little high. I've compared prices between them and gunbroker and gunbroker seems to be a good deal cheaper. I have seen some of gunsamerica that I have not found elsewhere though.


I agree. Gunbroker has always been better from my experiences. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------

